# big january meeting in sacramento, ca



## stangardener

if any one has information of this event please post. thanks


----------



## Mike Gillmore

Here's an ABF link discussing the National Beekeeping Conference coming up Jan 8-12 in Sacramento. Is this what you are looking for info on?

http://www.abfnet.org/node/12


----------



## stangardener

*thank you*

thank you that's it.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

For this meeting, and I suppose any others as well, it would be nice to have some sort of Beesource identifying item so we can know who is a member here. Maybe a particular time and place to meet at the conference, although this might be tough with so much going on.
Any suggestions, other than wearing funny hats or Tshirts?
Sheri


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Maybe a beesource party at Keith's shop.
It's about an hour drive from Sacramento.


----------



## Flyer Jim

I know lets all wear grey beards, I already have one.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

I think a party at Keith's is a good idea, nice of ya to volunteer... 

For recognizing each other at the convention maybe a button with the beesource logo, how are the "sales" items doing?
Sheri


----------



## tecumseh

please raise your hands anyone who plans to attend.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

tecumseh said:


> please raise your hands anyone who plans to attend.


Can I assume you're talking about the convention? I'd be interested also in knowing how many here are going......
Sheri


----------



## Keith Jarrett

AAAAAHHHH Gee,

Tecumseh coming....... Now I'm going to get math lesson's.


----------



## dcross

Keith Jarrett said:


> Maybe a beesource party at Keith's shop.
> It's about an hour drive from Sacramento.


Pollen sub party favors? Less than a 1000#? Maybe a suitcase full?


----------



## tecumseh

dcross sezs:
Pollen sub party favors? Less than a 1000#? Maybe a suitcase full?


tecumseh suggest:
wear loose clothing and baggy coats with plenty of pockets. would keith really miss a pinch stuffed into the pockets. I think not.

tell ya' what keith, I will not bore you with any math lessons if you will refrain from correcting my many spelling errors. deal?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Hey there Tecumseh,

Sounds great, Maybe we could get the "chef" to cook? I will have to round up a couple of barbaques.


----------



## MadBowbee

I wonder if the American Honey Producers are still going to have their annual forklift rodeo. Its usually fun. Let's hope we don't have any ugly words about the National Honey Board, etc between ABF and AHPA members.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Keith:

I do not think we need to use the " " for chef...... 

I know you all will love my cooking!!! 

Maybe Sheri will hire me to help them out this year in the almonds and yes, Keith, I will have my suitcase ready for 1000 pounds of pollen patties!!!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Allright! Isaac is in for the BarBQ. But 1000# suitcase I gotta see. I sure wouldn't want to pay to overweight fees on that one, lol.
Isaac, we will have to compare schedules.....once we know ours.

As for the honey board, I had a very nice conversation with a board member last convention and I didn't ruffle a single feather.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac

If Keith isp aying for all the food, I will cook!


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Chef,
If it took a dime to go around the world..... I couldn't make it to the stop sign.


----------



## Chef Isaac

I think that is Keiths weird way of saying everyone is invited and he is paying for filet mignon!!! 

yea!!!!


----------



## tecumseh

well really chef... I was thinking lobster tails and perhaps a glass of some good california wine.... that way both coast would be represented.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

I'm definitely in for the lobster tail! Even jumbo shrimp works.
I am SO glad Keith volunteered to host.
I'll bring some Wisconsin cheese.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac

Tec: Did you say crab too? Great... filet mignon, crab, and lobeter tail... prawns too. 

Keith, you are a great guy for hosting this party!!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Bean sanwhiches anyone?


----------



## tecumseh

gosh Keith I don't think bean tacos are going to be much of a challange for the chef... I mean forcing sir issac to compete with taco belle certainly seems like a sure fired waste of his talents. don't ya' think?

by the way what's for dessert?


----------



## smoke

Does Anyone Know Of A Site Listing The Vendors That Will Be There?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

I don't know of any site yet that has the vendor listings but I think it is safe to say that "everyone" will be there.

I took this from the ABF site 
"Watch for the developing details to be posted on the AHPA and ABF websites: www.americanhoneyproducers.org and www.abfnet.org. Ask to be put on the pre-conference mailing list by contacting ABF at 912-427-4233 or email: [email protected] or email: [email protected]."
Sheri


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

*How to recognise other members*

Time is getting short til this meeting. John and I are heading out to California today to get a little work done beforehand, then from the bees to Sacramento. Since no one has come up with any ideas on how to recognize each other, here is what I am going to do.
I printed out a couple paper tags, one for both John and I, with BEESOUCE.com on them. Black letters on light orange paper. Gonna cut them in hex shape about 2" diameter and outline in black. This will be on our shirts above the convention ID. Hope to see some of y'all there.
Sheri


----------



## stangardener

my ticket check cleared the bank so i hope to see my tickets soon. safe travels to everyone.


----------



## tecumseh

due to family health concerns I will not be making the trip to California. I had very much looked forward to meeting a few beesource member and taking a look at the almonds... 

what's that buzz.. 
tell me what's a happening....


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Here it is, just down the road from me and I'm too cheap to fork over a hundred bucks to get in. Shouldn't it be free? Then I would go.


----------



## stangardener

i pre registered in december and figured i'd get some sort of confimation but didn't. 
does anyone know wether you just check in at the door or whether i got missed and am in for a situation? thanks


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

*Big turn out*

A lot of folks are here, with more due in tomorrow. The catering staff for the welcome reception initially had a tough time keeping the tables stocked, but once they got it together, the food was pretty good. I hope the meeting rooms are large enough, the itinerary looks great. 
The hotel is a bit confusing to get around in, lots of people walking around looking lost. 
Tomorrow should be interesting. 
Sheri


----------



## tecumseh

I do really wish I could have made the trip this year. I was looking forward to meeting up with a few beesource persons... 'in the flesh' and taking a peek at what all that buzz in the almonds was about. and johnk and sheri.... don't have too much fun.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

*Great time*

Hats off to the organizers of this meeting. The large crowd is a bit cramped in the spaces provided. I think everyone has been surprised by the great turn out. The general sessions and even some of the smaller meetings have been standing room only, but despite the lack of space, things have flowed amazingly well. The beekeeping brain power here is astounding: it would take a month of meetings to begin to tap it all. 
There are a lot of exhibitors, I can see I will be dropping a few more bucks there before this is done. Lucky we have the bee truck out here if I find something big I just can't live without, lol.
"Our own" Janet of Two Rubes, is an exhibitor here with the screened bottom boards, great chatting with her. Most of the other usual exhibitors are here as well, plus a few new ones. 


Tecumseh, no such thing as too much fun. Sorry you couldn't make it. It has been great meeting other Beesource folks.
Stangardener, I am assuming your registration was in order? If you see my name tag, please introduce yourself.

Hopefully another combined meeting is in the works, but unfortunately it won't be next year.
Sheri


----------



## sqkcrk

I saw something about this meeting, last night, on the stream at the bottom of the screen on CNN.


----------

